
Semantic UI 1.0 released - rtcoms
https://github.com/Semantic-Org/Semantic-UI
======
clukic
By the scope and polish, it's obvious many hundreds of hours of work have been
invested in this library. It's at least as comprehensive as Bootstrap or
Foundation, and only a casual review is needed to see that it's a lot easier
to use then either. And yet all the comments are about the CSS transform in
the header, or a knee jerk snipe about the name of the framework itself.

~~~
nicholasreed
Kitchen Sink example: [http://semantic-ui.com/kitchen-
sink.html](http://semantic-ui.com/kitchen-sink.html)

Lots of examples in there, useful to Inspect. I'm glad this got resubmitted or
I might have missed out, it seems extremely comprehensive to prototype with.

------
TuringTest
The main home page would benefit from a sentence like "Semantic UI is a user
interface framework" explicitly written down somewhere...

Relying on context to convey that idea seems to me a glaring omission. Other
than that, I like their stated goal and approach.

[http://learnsemantic.com/preface/introduction.html](http://learnsemantic.com/preface/introduction.html)

~~~
redalastor
There's no clear instructions on how to use it so most people are confused.

There should be a getting started that makes clear that the framework works by
adding classes on html tags and that's about it.

~~~
fit2rule
There is indeed a GETTING-STARTED.md file, and its relatively well-written,
imho. It answers all sorts of things you may ask .. "There's no clear
instructions" !true, imho.

EDIT: Plus, if you follow the documents in the sources (i.e. README and so on
..) you get to [http://learnsemantic.com/](http://learnsemantic.com/) .. which
is clearly a useful set of documents for developer needs. Quite some polish.

------
integraton
I'm not even joking when I say that the creator of this framework should
consider going into marketing or sales. It's pretty impressive that he managed
to take a framework that violates so many semantic HTML principles that it
seems like it's being done on purpose, have the audacity to then call it
"Semantic UI," and actually have it get some level of traction.

It's like if someone took a bunch of iron beams, claimed that they were
actually 100% natural wood, and managed to get a bunch of people to buy them.

~~~
jdmichal
Well, the people buying would probably be those who were interested in buying
iron beams to start with, then saw some guy selling them at the price of a
wood beam.

------
ckluis
At first blush I was like great another UI framework, but going through the
kitchen sink - they seem to have added all the “normal” UI patterns like Cards
- seems like an excellent framework for banging out a prototype.

------
pothibo
I went to their homepage - [http://semantic-ui.com/](http://semantic-ui.com/)
\- the page is slow on my macbook pro '14\. ~ 25FPS...

------
Siecje
After click a couple of the transitions at the bottom of the kitchen sink
page, the transitions stop working. Firefox 33.0

[http://semantic-ui.com/kitchen-sink.html#transition](http://semantic-
ui.com/kitchen-sink.html#transition)

~~~
delluminatus
I think the Vertical Flip transition is the one with an issue. Not only does
it not work, but it breaks the others.

~~~
sergiosgc
I concur. Everything works fine unless I click the Vertical Flip transition.
Whenever I click it, animations stop working.

------
joelthelion
This is simply too slow.

On my phone the home page takes ages to load and repaints too many times
before reaching it's final state.

~~~
sergiosgc
If we're going down anecdote avenue, on my phone it loads and displays just
fine on both Chrome and Firefox. Even the Kitchen Sink page is ok (scrolling
is not so smooth, but acceptable for a page with so many interactive
elements).

------
andyfleming
Here's the discussion from last time this was posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6381220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6381220)

~~~
andremendes
Good discussion, I believe the best option is to use semantic html5 tags
together with Semantic UI css, which would be way more semantic than html5
tags + bootstrap css, for example.

------
Sarkie
Not semantic.

The FPS is good.

The amount of painting on some of the objects is Too Damn High.

What button is this? <div class="ui animated fade button">

Meh.

~~~
SwellJoe
The word "semantic" isn't semantic.

The problem with being semantic (where I guess "semantic" means, to you, that
the CSS class is representative of the human readable content of the element?)
in underlying UI code is that it doesn't make sense to have a CSS class for
_every_ unique item in the UI. The projects I'm working on a UI for would
literally have thousands of classes. Even if I categorized them down to some
subset (e.g. "apache-config-item"), it would _still_ be in the hundreds, and
would be unnecessary information; my UI doesn't need for Apache configuration
textboxes to be differently styled than Postfix configuration textboxes. In
fact, it would be counter-productive and ugly to give them different styles.

The "semantic" in "Semantic UI" _seems_ to be that the classes describe the
resulting visual output. This _is_ semantic. It's just not semantic for the
end user (which it doesn't need to be). It is semantic for the developer. The
developer, at a given moment, doesn't (generally) care whether the text box is
for Apache of Postfix configuration options; they only care if it is the kind
of text box they want the user to see.

Presumably, you'll also have IDs that uniquely identify your divs and your
input elements. Which still allows styling for specific use cases.

In short, I can't imagine a "semantic" framework being useful if it is
semantic for the end user rather than semantic for what the developer is
interacting with.

------
CSDude
Looks really good, besides whether it is really semantic or not, do you feel
that the page is very slow? I have a good computer with a good gpu but the
page seems slowing down, even in the individual components' page.

------
digisign
Looks quite beautiful.

Wondering why these frameworks always need a build tool written in ruby,
javascript, ...or OCaml? Anyone know "gulp?"

I'd prefer a build tool that does not require runtimes to be installed, i.e.
something in C, python, even perl for example.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'd prefer a build tool that does not require runtimes to be installed, i.e.
> something in C, python, even perl for example.

Since when does python or perl not require a runtime? It may be more common
that OS distros include a perl or python runtime, but that doesn't mean that
its not required.

(And, of course, its quite possible for a tool in any of those languages to be
packaged in such a way that it includes the necessary runtime in its own
distribution rather than require it to be separately installed.)

~~~
digisign
"runtime _to be installed_."

------
epayne
Bravo to the Semantic UI team! The Developer Experience seems very smooth and
this kit is now a contender... I am now planning to use it on my next small
project. Previously I may have only considered Bootstrap or Foundation.

------
UncleCarbs
Very pretty, but is it really semantic? "A button can have different sizes. A
button can have different colors." </soapbox>

~~~
zimbatm
I'm more surprised that the button is defined using a <div> tag instead of a
<button> one. [http://semantic-ui.com/elements/button.html](http://semantic-
ui.com/elements/button.html) A lot of these elements seem to be using div tags
instead of list, button, ...

~~~
elyase
“Semantic is tag agnostic, meaning you can use any html tags with UI
elements.”

~~~
moonlighter
It's unfortunate that they chose to use un-semantic tags in all their
examples. It's almost backwards. Other than that, it's extremely well
documented and a pleasure to work with, and much easier to pick up than
Bootstrap these days.

------
nkoren
I think that semantic-ui.com looks gorgeous.

I also think it eats a full core on my 2013 Macbook. This, unfortunately, is a
poor advertisement for the framework.

------
priteshjain
I have been using this and love this UI framework. +1

------
ifyoumakeit
On Chrome v37, if you change the theme, the "Download Now" button breaks.

A lot of the UI elements are really great, especially the Views section.

------
pacomerh
I think an optimization pass for speed is due. I really like the styles and
animations though.

------
Semiapies
The menus are flickery and unresponsive on my Nexus 7.

------
triangleman
ifyoumakeit, your account is hellbanned.

~~~
glibgil
ifyoumakeit wrote: "On Chrome v37, if you change the theme, the "Download Now"
button breaks."

"A lot of the UI elements are really great, especially the Views section."

EDIT: the down-vote on this meta-discussion is a real tyranny-of-the-minority
situation. What, there's not enough room in this little crack in the paint of
the Internet for a little in-context self reflection? Stay precious.

~~~
glibgil
On that note, why would HN hellban this user
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=ifyoumakeit](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=ifyoumakeit),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ifyoumakeit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ifyoumakeit)?
Obviously, their offensive comment or submission is probably deleted, but they
hardly post and their posts aren't bad. Broken system.

~~~
ifyoumakeit
Thanks glibgil.

triangleman, I'm not sure why I was hellbanned. After 100+ days of lurking and
a handful posts/comments, I decided today to start trying to start
participating again. My comment history is pretty vanilla, with one random
link that I don't remember even posting on the Uber article and didn't even
make any sense in the context of the article.

Also, there was never a deleted offensive comment on my account, so I'm not
sure why I would be hell-banned. Is there anything I can do to reverse this?

~~~
dang
That account was not banned.

All: please follow the HN guidelines and email us (hn@ycombinator.com) rather
than posting in the threads. There are two reasons: (a) it's the only reliable
way to get things like this fixed, and (b) these meta-subthreads add noise.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
skratlo
Great, the site kept my CPU cores (and cooling fans) very busy, I accidentally
clicked on the download link, which brought me 2.5 MB zip file. This thing
ain't light. But gosh! 10k stars on github? are you people crazy?

~~~
ddoolin
A lot of the bulk is due to the different themes included, 20 (!) total. Also
the distribution folder is packed in as well , with the source. The source, by
itself, without all the themes, is about one MB. Not bad, but still quite
heavy. I haven't used it but it seems to cover a lot, like TWBS, so I can see
why people like it.

~~~
weego
_The source, by itself, without all the themes, is about one MB_

That's just the basics. You still need to override/add more. 1MB to get you
out of the gate is appalling.

